# Is this worth 100 dollars? (loom)



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Im a real beginner at weaving, and have the opportunity to get this, what do you think?
It measures only 42" wide, 35 1/2" deep and 56" high. The weaving width is 35" and it has a 6 dent per inch reed that is included as well as two apron rods and 3 lease sticks. This loom is in working order (hand towels were recently woven on it) Adjustable eye cord is used to hold the top beam for balance in place so that you can raise or lower the harnesses with ease. This loom has the original manual that will be included. There is a brass plate on the top beam of the loom that reads "Plymouth Hand Loom Malolo Co. Los Angeles. also included is a Leclerc 10 yard warping board and a Schacht boat shuttle.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

YES! It's a counterbalance loom, four harness. Not likely heavy enough to do repeated rag rugs, but you might try one. 

YES!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

at least $500 in my area. 

You should be able to do many many projects on that. I agree it won't stand up to heavy duty constant rug work, but easily make rag rugs, shawls, scarves, curtains, placemats, hand towels, material for dressmaking  OOOoo, you'll have such fun!

eta: you will likely want to add a 12 or 15dent reed for finer warps, but that's easy to do. And to learn on...rugs are the easiest and most useful items I can think of


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh yes, I paid 100. for my plain rug loom. Great find!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

$100 and then some!!

I hope you grabbed it!


----------

